# JSF 2.0 PopUp Möglichkeiten



## duddits (25. Aug 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche nach Möglichkeiten beim Anmelden einer Seite, eine neue Seite als PopUp zur Anmeldung aufzurufen. Das ganze soll unter JSF 2.0 mit Mojarra laufen.

Bisher habe ich nur bei MyFaces Tomahawk was finden können. Da gibt es allerdings nach meinen aktuellen Wissenstand bisher keine JSF 2.0 kompatibel Version.

Ist es nicht möglich, mittels der AJAX-Unterstützung von JSF 2.0 das Problem zu lösen?
Welche anderen Möglichkeiten gäbe es da noch?

Vielen Dank schon mal 



Beste Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Kai Wähner (25. Aug 2010)

> Bisher habe ich nur bei MyFaces Tomahawk was finden können. Da gibt es allerdings nach meinen aktuellen Wissenstand bisher keine JSF 2.0 kompatibel Version.



Richtig.



> Welche anderen Möglichkeiten gäbe es da noch?



Da gibt es sicherlich jede Menge 

Spontan fällt mir ein: 
- einfach per JavaScript ein Popup integrieren. Das sollte auch ohne vorherige JavaScript-Kenntnisse relativ schnell realisierbar sein.
- eigene JSF 2.0-Komponente schreiben (RichFaces 4 bietet erweiterten AJAX-Support und vereinfachte Komponentenerstellung für JSF 2.0, das könnte das ganze stark erleichtern).
- ein GWT-Widget verwenden mit Hilfe des G4jsf-Frameworks (keine Ahnung wie aufwendig das ist).

Ob es allerdings wirklich einfach ist weiss ich nicht so recht. Du musst ja trotz Popup in der "JSF-Architektur" und im JSF Life Cycle bleiben?! 

Wieso möchtest du denn unbedingt ein Popup machen? Ich finde das als Nutzer immer eher nervig als hilfreich. Einfach auf eine Login-Seite weiterleiten und danach wieder zurück gefällt mir irgendwie besser.
Oder aber man macht gleich eine Single-Page Anwendung - dann ist aber JSF das falsche Web-Framework und eher beispielsweise GWT geeignet  
Das ist aber natürlich nur meine persönliche Meinung...


----------



## Cage Hunter (25. Aug 2010)

Ich persönlich bin von PrimeFaces ziemlich überzeugt worden.
Kannst ja mal nen Blick auf deren "Popup" werfen 

PrimeFaces - ShowCase


----------



## Kai Wähner (25. Aug 2010)

> Kannst ja mal nen Blick auf deren "Popup" werfen



Also wenn es schon so eine Komponente unter JSF 2.0 gibt, wäre es natürlich schlau, diese auch einzusetzen


----------



## Deadalus (26. Aug 2010)

PrimeFaces ist eine JSF 2.0 Komponentenbibliothek. Also ist es ja eine JSF Komponente. Die normalen JSF Komponenten decken doch gerade mal den normalen HTML Standard ab. Die Apache Bibliotheken sind meiner Meinung ach nicht gerade toll.


----------



## duddits (26. Aug 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort  PrimeFaces sind genau das was ich gesucht habe . Allerdings sind bei mir die Komponenten etwas sehr groß. Mittels css konnte ich die größe auch nicht passend in Griff bekommen. Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten, die Komponenten von PrimeFaces in ihrer Größe anzupassen?

Besten Dank und viele Grüße, 

Daniel


----------



## Cage Hunter (26. Aug 2010)

Klar, die meisten Tags haben direkt Parameter für die Größe


----------



## duddits (27. Aug 2010)

Habe das Problem mit der Größe durch einfügen eines Themes (sieht jetzt auch wesentlich besser aus) und mittels

```
.ui-widget,
    .ui-widget .ui-widget {
    font-size: 12px !important;
}
```

gelöst 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------

